# Building an AR ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a good deal on a good quality upper, Slap a *complete* Plum Crazy lower on it at $120 and you have a fairly cheap AR of course you'll need either some sights or a scope and riser(s) but I've found about any scope will hold up to .223 recoil.

http://www.midwayusa.com/Product/416788/dpms-ar-15-sportical-flat-top-upper-assembly-556x45mm-nato-1-in-9-twist-16-light-contour-barrel-chrome-moly-matte-with-glacierguard-handguard-single-rail-gas-block-flash-hider-pre-ban?cm_vc=S016


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a good deal for sure, I could only wish for !!!


----------

